# Fun dog show 4th june hampshire



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fun dog show in aid of Lurcher SOS on 4th June 

Anders Hall, Jubilee Park, Waterlooville. PO7 6AW.

Show opens at 12am

15 NOVELTY CLASSES, OBSTACLE COURSE, TEMPTATION ALLEY

TIMED RECALL RACE, DOG GAMES, STALLS.


----------



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just bumping this up. It's nearly here.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bumping up for you. Xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks good, Will see if i can make it


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale) (Apr 2, 2009)

Is this an indoor or outdoor event?


----------



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Outdoor mainly although we have use of a large hall as well to provide shelter or shade.


----------

